# Grips on a 642



## Hurryin' Hoosier

I recently purchased a Smith & Wesson Model 642 which I plan to use for pocket carry (in a Robert Mika holster) and am undecided on grips. I removed the original equipment rubber boot grips and replaced them with a set of magna diamond grips and a Tyler T-Grip. The more I look at that configuration, though, the less I like it. I'm wondering about a set of checkered walnut Altamont boot grips. Any suggestions?


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> . . . Any suggestions?


Totally out of line with your ideas.
But, I put a set of Crimson Trace laser grips on my 642. 
A terrific deal for dry fire (yes, I use snap caps) and live fire practice.
So far I haven't had to "lase" anything that actually draws a breath.

It's no longer my CCW. But, still a nice gun.YMMV. :smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1

If it's for pocket carry, don't put grips on it that will make the handle longer or fatter. You'll have trouble hiding the pistol.

In truth, I think that your present set-up, standard wooden grips and a Tyler T-Grip filler, is probably as concealable as you can get.
If you can learn to grip the piece very tightly while isolating your trigger finger to press smoothly, you may have little trouble shooting it effectively.
("Isolating"—Jean's a dancer, and that's dancer-speak for being able to move a body part completely separately from any other related body part.)

Jean's Airweight Bodyguard has factory-applied, two-piece rubber grips, but they're slim and short. A boot-style grip would be longer, and maybe thicker too.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If it's for pocket carry, don't put grips on it that will make the handle longer or fatter. You'll have trouble hiding the pistol.
> 
> In truth, I think that your present set-up, standard wooden grips and a Tyler T-Grip filler, is probably as concealable as you can get.
> If you can learn to grip the piece very tightly while isolating your trigger finger to press smoothly, you may have little trouble shooting it effectively.
> ("Isolating"-Jean's a dancer, and that's dancer-speak for being able to move a body part completely separately from any other related body part.)
> 
> Jean's Airweight Bodyguard has factory-applied, two-piece rubber grips, but they're slim and short. A boot-style grip would be longer, and maybe thicker too.


I was under the impression that "boot" grips are the ones with which the back and bottom of the frame are exposed (as with the original equipment rubber grips), no?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> I was under the impression that "boot" grips are the ones with which the back and bottom of the frame are exposed (as with the original equipment rubber grips), no?


I believe that a "boot grip" is all-enveloping, or almost so. Some of them slip onto the handle from the bottom.
Sometimes the backstrap, or part of it (see: Hogue), is left bare. But always the boot grip is both longer and thicker than, for instance, the original wooden grips.

*Examples*
compare (boot grip): Pachmayr&reg Pachmayr your primary source for quality handgun grips and recoil pads
to (ordinary-size grip): Pachmayr&reg Pachmayr your primary source for quality handgun grips and recoil pads


----------



## Bisley

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Totally out of line with your ideas.
> But, I put a set of Crimson Trace laser grips on my 642.
> A terrific deal for dry fire (yes, I use snap caps) and live fire practice.


My opinion, precisely.

This is a super dry-fire training aid that can quickly teach trigger finger independence that is necessary to shoot any handgun well. And it is a decent grip configuration, to boot. I wouldn't want to depend on anything that runs on batteries, though, so I do nearly all of my live-fire practice with it turned off. That being said, though, the batteries last for years, in my experience.


----------



## wjh2657

I carry J Frames exclusively. I have a box full of expensive, "pretty" grips. All of my J Frames now wear their S&W stock "boot' grips. After dropping my 637 several times on the draw with the smooth grips and losing my "spot weld" on my 642 due to slippage with the "pretties' I finally accepted the fact that there was a good reason for the ugly rubber grips. "Tacky" (in more ways than one) rubber grips and hard bucking little J Frames are a happy marriage!


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

wjh2657 said:


> I carry J Frames exclusively. I have a box full of expensive, "pretty" grips. All of my J Frames now wear their S&W stock "boot' grips. After dropping my 637 several times on the draw with the smooth grips and losing my "spot weld" on my 642 due to slippage with the "pretties' I finally accepted the fact that there was a good reason for the ugly rubber grips. "Tacky" (in more ways than one) rubber grips and hard bucking little J Frames are a happy marriage!


Do the rubber grips really cause any appreciable "drag" when drawing from your pocket?


----------



## VAMarine

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> Do the rubber grips really cause any appreciable "drag" when drawing from your pocket?


Your hand will be covering them.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I believe that a "boot grip" is all-enveloping, or almost so.
> *Examples*
> compare (boot grip): Pachmayr® Pachmayr your primary source for quality handgun grips and recoil pads


Not meaning to be argumentative, but that's not a "boot" grip. That's a Pachmayr "Compac Grip". Boot grips do, indeed, leave the back and the bottom of the frame exposed.

Altamont Company - Smith & Wesson


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

VAMarine said:


> Your hand will be covering them.


Duh. I guess it would be, wouldn't it? Not being a wise guy - I guess I had just never really thought about it. I think you guys just saved me some money!


----------



## VAMarine

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> Not meaning to be argumentative, but that's not a "boot" grip. That's a Pachmayr "Compac Grip". Boot grips do, indeed, leave the back and the bottom of the frame exposed.
> 
> Altamont Company - Smith & Wesson


I gotta go with Steve.

It's still a "boot grip", I don't think there's anything saying that a boot grip can't cover the back strap.

*Here *you can read Ed Lovette ( who literally DID write *the book on snubby revolvers*)



> Hogue boot grips are an excellent addition to this handgun. A small grip for a small revolver seldom pleases everyone but this design will come close because a lot of thought went into it. The sides are smooth hard plastic while the front strap and back strap are rubber. This allows shirt tails and pant legs to ride smoothly over the grip, unlike some all-rubber grips


If he says it's a boot grip with the front and back covered, it's a boot grip.

Craig Spegel actually came up with the design and here you can see his own "boot grips" that cover the back and bottom










The term "Boot grip" pretty much just means compact grip.


----------



## wjh2657

The boot grips I am referring to are the grips that come stock with the 642. VAMarine grabbed the words right out of my mouth. When you draw from the pocket, the grips are buried in your hand. I tried Pachmayer CoMPACs but they were too bulky for some pants and jeans. The stock grips disappear in all of my trousers, jeans and shorts. I am not much in favor of having to change grips to match clothes. Whatever I wear, I just grab the stock 642 and run.

BTW Devil Dog, MGySgt USMC (Ret) 30 Years AD!


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

wjh2657 said:


> The boot grips I am referring to are the grips that come stock with the 642. VAMarine grabbed the words right out of my mouth. When you draw from the pocket, the grips are buried in your hand. I tried Pachmayer CoMPACs but they were too bulky for some pants and jeans. The stock grips disappear in all of my trousers, jeans and shorts. I am not much in favor of having to change grips to match clothes. Whatever I wear, I just grab the stock 642 and run.
> 
> BTW Devil Dog, MGySgt USMC (Ret) 30 Years AD!


Thanks Gunny. I think that's what I'll go with, although I do hope that the grips don't disappear into my shorts!


----------



## wjh2657

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> Thanks Gunny. I think that's what I'll go with, although I do hope that the grips don't disappear into my shorts!


Marine jargon: shorts are short trousers (cargo shorts, baggies,Bermudas, etc.) What you are calling shorts are "skivvies or "skids" ! When I wear shorts, I always wear Cargo shorts, so still no problem hiding J Frame.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

wjh2657 said:


> Marine jargon: shorts are short trousers (cargo shorts, baggies,Bermudas, etc.) What you are calling shorts are "skivvies or "skids" !


Oh, come on Gunny. Just 'cause I was Army don't mean I'm iggerant!


----------



## Bob Wright

I've becom partial to Eagle Grips Secret Service grips in smooth rosewood. They are far superior to rubber grips for concealment and fast handling, and are oil finished wood. Like these on my J-frame Smiths:










Bob Wright


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Lovely grips, *Bob*, but they're on _J-frames_!
Your single-actions will think that you're cheating on them.
Is that wise?
:mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Wright

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Lovely grips, *Bob*, but they're on _J-frames_!
> Your single-actions will think that you're cheating on them.
> Is that wise?
> :mrgreen:


They understand. You see, some fifty odd years ago, I began a study course on the handgun. This included trying nearly every handgun I could get my hands on, even if I had to actually buy them. The more I studied and shot, the higher the Single Action rose in my esteem. I determined that if I were to have an opinion on a certain gun or type of gun, it would be my own experience and not what someone else had said about that gun.

This has worked well for me while providing me with much pleasure. My Single Actions have the confidence of knowing they are "top dog."

Bob Wright


----------



## birdbrain

I've got a S&W 442 which is real nice to carry, 
and I bought a gun sock which comes in handy


----------



## wjh2657

Birdbrain:

Noticed MACV crest. I joined MAAG in 1963 just as it was changing into MACV. I was in the Marine Advisory group (MAG) and left in 1966. I came back under MACV when I served a tour in ANGLICO subunit 1 in 1970. When were you in MACV?


----------

